
Show HN: Founderkit Deals – Credits and Discounts for Startup Founders - ryanmickle
https://founderkit.com/deals
======
codegeek
I am not sure if it is just me but what do you mean by "Sometimes it pays to
know the founders"

Are you offering a discount on specific products if I know their founder ?
This sounds silly and I am sure is not the case but that is what the tagline
says to me.

Or are you offering a discount to founders of other companies ?

I suggest you change this tagline. I could not figure out what you do in 5
seconds. It seems like some kind of a discount coupon offering site for saas
products but that line confused the hell out of me.

------
ryanmickle
When Ian and I built Founderkit, we wanted to give founders tools to save
time, make fewer mistakes. One of the things in YC that was always helpful was
credits for services like Heroku, to help get started. We wanted to give this
edge to more founders, so when companies reached out to us after launching, we
asked them to help our founders get started by adding a deal. This is just a
tiny start, and look out for a Heroku deal shortly, but we'd love feedback and
suggestions.

------
ezekg
I agree with codegeek on the tag line, it's confusing and I'm not really sure
what it means.

Also, I think it should be more apparent that some "get started" buttons shoot
off an intro email. I know there's a small disclaimer under the button (which
I noticed after getting the email), but those types of disclaimers are usually
(and easily) ignored.

I was expecting to hit a landing page, or at least get more info on the
company, but was instead sent an email which I wasn't even sure I was
interested in getting. Even changing the verbiage from "get started" to
"request intro" for offers that fire off intro emails.

